# Value Added Products



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

For small businesses, value added products are a great way to increase profits from a small amount of inventory. In the case of beekeeping, this includes candles or lotions instead of raw beeswax, creamed honey, mead... Or other bee related items like crafts and the like. 

Here are a couple of things I do for value added. What are some of yours?


----------



## AUH (Dec 6, 2015)

I really like the little crates. We use the same jar, and I have not found a way to crate them securely. I use the 8 oz muth jar, and have run into similar problems with that. There just doesn't seem to be a way to crate them in a package and have them look presentable.


----------

